# This sweet girl could use our help!!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all! I am cross posting this and feel free to do the same. This is Penny and she is a 2 yr old Chi with a life threatening heart murmer. She can not be adopted out and is being fostered by one of the foster parents at AARF- which is one of the rescue groups that I work with on the weekends. I adopted my 2 cats from them and also where I got the little bunny from a couple of weeks ago. If anyone would like to help, she would be so grateful!! TY!:wub:


ChipIn: Pennies for Penny


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Dontated! I hope they can help her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok I read the all thing. My dog has a heart murmur. His heart is as big as a Labrador's heart. I have seen 3 vets and he has been evaluated by a cardiologist again in Spring. Had x-rays and ultra sound done. NOT ONE VET or the CARDIOLOGIST mentioned something about being able to do a surgery. So I am left wondering about the truthfulness of what they write about Penny.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Michelle!

Jane- I know these ladies very well and also the vet they use. I'm 150% sure without a doubt that Pennys condition is legit and she requires the surgery. These animals are surrendered to the local county Animal control, as Penny was. AARF volunteers work hard with RCAC and every Saturday pull all the adoptable, healthy animals and bring them to PetSmart. Then at the end of the day they go back to the pound. Penny was lucky and taken in by one of the foster ladies and is trying to get her care.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Thank you Michelle!
> 
> Jane- I know these ladies very well and also the vet they use. I'm 150% sure without a doubt that Pennys condition is legit and she requires the surgery. These animals are surrendered to the local county Animal control, as Penny was. AARF volunteers work hard with RCAC and every Saturday pull all the adoptable, healthy animals and bring them to PetSmart. Then at the end of the day they go back to the pound. Penny was lucky and taken in by one of the foster ladies and is trying to get her care.


I am sorry Laura. I really would like to believe it. We have quite a few dogs here on SM who have been diagnosed with a heart murmur. And even a pretty young one. Not one vet of those dogs mentioned that a surgery can be done. Geez I cannot even have a dental done on Alex anymore because they are afraid he won't survive the anesthesia!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> I am sorry Laura. I really would like to believe it. We have quite a few dogs here on SM who have been diagnosed with a heart murmur. And even a pretty young one. Not one vet of those dogs mentioned that a surgery can be done. Geez I cannot even have a dental done on Alex anymore because they are afraid he won't survive the anesthesia!


Jane, I have surgeries done all day long in dogs with heart murmurs.

We spay/neuter, dentals, mammary tumor removals, etc.

My Jops had a massive heart murmur, from birth. Diagnosed with PDA, had surgery, and will live a long happy life. This was eight years ago. Same thing with little Ringo (also PDA). Both were pups, and would have died without the surgery.

My Daisy was old, had a high-grade heart murmur. She had a dental, along with a few other procedures.

Lulu had a heart murmur, with a dental, and mammary tumors removed.

Bianca had a high grade murmur, was spayed, along with dental.

I'm with you though, in the enlarged heart. Not sure about that, and what surgery can actually do to live a long life. I'm not sure, but was always under the assumption, with an enlarged heart, the damage is already done. The heart is large, and cannot be reversed/repaired. 

I do need to research.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I totally understand Jaine! I did ask my contact to send me more information and the vet who would do the surgery, etc. I know they took her to the UGA vet clinic. They have some of the best specialist around for heart/cancer.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just got this back from the foster mom and she is going to email me the vets report.

Penny's diagnosis is a patent ductus arteriosus (PDA) with secondary mitral valve leak. The surgery will correct the PDA and she will also be on a special meditaciton after the surgery. 

TY to all who have helped Penny so far! xoxo


----------

